# Anybody Studying for Mechanical PE Thermal and Fluids System here?



## BSME P.Eng. PMP (Sep 9, 2021)

Anybody Studying for Mechanical PE Thermal and Fluids System here?


----------



## Slay the P.E. (Sep 10, 2021)

We can help you out in these boards if questions arise .
However, we are much more responsive in our private Slack channel, which comes for free when you buy our Practice Problems book. You can download a free preview (more than 80 pages) of the book from our website, here: Free PE Exam problems - practice - tips | Slay the PE

cheers,


----------



## George mason (Oct 16, 2021)

BSME P.Eng. PMP said:


> Anybody Studying for Mechanical PE Thermal and Fluids System here?


I am studying for the Mechanical PE Thermal and Fluids exam


----------



## George mason (Oct 18, 2021)

I plan on taking the test next March


----------



## George mason (Oct 26, 2021)

[email protected]


----------

